# certifications for resume



## kevindubay00 (Oct 20, 2007)

So today I had to make a resume for the Umass Dartmouth police exam and I realized that I really have nothing relevant to put on it.

Is there any certifications or classes that a civilian can take that would help me build a better resume for future interviews??


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

You're kidding right?

You could take the reserve academy (if you can get sponsored)... you can take college courses, get on as an auxiliary or special someplace...


----------



## kevindubay00 (Oct 20, 2007)

JoninNH said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> You could take the reserve academy (if you can get sponsored)... you can take college courses, get on as an auxiliary or special someplace...


I know that ...that's not what I'm asking, obviously I'm trying to get on as auxilary or special.

I already have a degree in Criminal Justice also.

What I'm asking is any training a civilian can get that would help out... EMT, CPR, CIT, or anything else that would help out.

How does one go about getting into a reserve academy? Is that sponsored by Police force you would be joining or is it something you can put yourself through?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I have CPR/AED training, it's not much but it can't hurt.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

kevindubay00 said:


> I know that ...that's not what I'm asking, obviously I'm trying to get on as auxilary or special.
> 
> I already have a degree in Criminal Justice also.
> 
> ...


EMT is always helpful. Some departments pay more for officers with EMT or Paramedic. If you're not CPR certified, you will be by the time you complete the academy... its a good thing to get. You must be sponsored to attend the Reserve academy... that's why I said "if you're lucky enough to get sponsored" in my post.


----------



## kevindubay00 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info on EMT-B I am considering doing this and was wondering how long the certification was good for. Anyone interested in pursuing this I found a place that offers it http://www.ifeme.com/main.php


----------



## OceanNora (Jan 23, 2008)

Having a second language (i.e. Spanish) will always be looked at.

Maybe some type of verbal judo class or seminar. 

At the least a first responder class. 

Firearms saftey courses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

kevindubay00 said:


> I already have a degree in Criminal Justice also.


You don't think that's worthy of a resume entry?


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

By summer this is what I will have...

CPR/AED for the professional rescuer (which i already have)
emt-basic
firearms saftey certified
Hopefully my class A or what ever is needed for a SPO to carry
Special Police Officer cert
And i believe first respnder comes with the SPO class

How is that looking for my resume to get on a college pd, sheriffs, or which ever?? What else can I be working towards to help that out?


----------

